# Airforce Inlay



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

Here is an airforce inlay I have put together. The photo's is not that great but I am better at pen making so it is OK!


----------



## U-Turn (May 24, 2011)

Do you ever sleep???? Another great pen.


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful! You do amazing work Constant!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

U-Turn said:


> Do you ever sleep???? Another great pen.


 I am Half asleep now!


----------



## titan2 (May 24, 2011)

Now, that's a great looking pen!

I have a question/request......do you have any plans for another inlay that might be a 'Blackhawk' helo?  I have a BIL that has close to 7,000 hours in them.....that would make an awsome pen!

THANKS,


Barney


----------



## TerryDowning (May 26, 2011)

Excellent work! I'm just not fond of that graphic.  I prefer the original old school AAF logo.


----------



## anthonyfmiller (May 30, 2011)

*Nice*

Would you sell one of those blanks?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 30, 2011)

anthonyfmiller said:


> Would you sell one of those blanks?


 
Not yet, I am in the process to get a license to make those and for the Army.


----------



## rizaydog (May 30, 2011)

That's awesome.  I love it..


----------



## SSobel (Dec 3, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> anthonyfmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Would you sell one of those blanks?
> ...


 
Yea...I'm gonna need you to sell me one of those!


----------



## JCochrun (Dec 3, 2012)

As retired Air Force and still working with them, I would love to buy some of those kits.  Please let us know when you start selling them.

Jim


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 4, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Here is an airforce inlay I have put together. The photo's is not that great but I am better at pen making so it is OK!



That is so cool! I live where they keep the B1 bomber so I could get some for the guys on base.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------

